# How much water to add for taping mud



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Some are having trouble with the amount of water they use for taping with a compound tube so I made a video to show how much water I use.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4Q_sDwr73s


----------



## D A Drywall2 (Nov 22, 2016)

Nice to hear from you again Mr K. Great job on the instructional vid.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Looks like some good banjo mud to me mudslinger.


----------

